# Modified tennis ball launcher / Starship



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

I had one of these kicking around that I bought and re-banded with Trumark Orange taper tubes.

That works OK but the trumarks are at the limit of their extension drawn back to the jaw.
But add some butterfly bands to this frame and brother you have a peice that can put some speed on a projectile, whilst still being light enough for a novice like me to hit consistent head shots at 15m...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! I have always wanted one of those to play golf with.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

I was going to make something like that but never got around to finishing it..


----------

